# My New Foster Is Having Puppies



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A bit of a confession here. My Big Butt Henry is not neutered. About a month ago, I took in a rescue.

Well, she and Henry "hooked" up, before I had her spayed. I thought it was sooo sweet, that Henry had a "girlfriend".
So I kept them together, so they could "hook" up. 

Make a long story short, we are now having puppies. Please don't judge me. Mary has already given me the riot act.

Here's the proud Papa!! 

[attachment=50664:Henry111906.jpg]





.





APRIL FOOLS!!! :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG, I fell for that. :smheat: :smilie_tischkante: :smrofl:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounded Fishy..
but i had forgot about April Fools Day


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You are baaaaaaaad!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG, :new_shocked: I was sitting at my desk just shaking my head saying no way that is impossible!!! :no2: :smheat: I should have guessed it was an April Fools joke!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Couldn't fool me Deb, I have seen Henry with no jingles. First on the agenda when a male walks into your house is to Knock those Jingles way into Tijuana ... lol

Isn't that what you did to your DH ??? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You got me! :smrofl:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wacko1: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG ......... Shame on you Deb!!! LOL!!!! Soooooooooooo Funny~~~~ :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You are so baaaddd!! My brain short-circuited for a second there! :smrofl: 

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You're killing me!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: So how many times have we heard that exact story from someone and it wasn't April 1!! :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

okay, you got me.....now picking my jaw off the floor......so relieved its a joke!!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: 

I almost fainted when I saw this thread, lol. Yup, add me to the list of Gotcha!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG...I was like...Nooooooo....BIG BUTT HENRY!!!! YOU NAUGHTY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I believed this post too! :w00t: I would believe anything someone told me right now with my state of mind. :brownbag: :bysmilie:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Didn't believe it for a second... not of BBHenry!...had you said LBB then maybe I'd have believed ya! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wumen.... I'm going to **SO** get even with you.... as soon as I recover and pick my jaw up off the floor....


On the other hand, you deserve this for fooling me.... :aktion033: :aktion033: 



Now quit messing around and answer your PMs!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Didn't fool me! :smtease: From the way you talk about Big Butt Henry, there's no way he could maneuver certain parts of himself into a position to "do the deed" so to speak! :smrofl:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

This was the BEST April Fool's Joke I have ever fallen for............

Bravo for creativity !


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

OMG, you got me!!! I was about to say "Deb is a BYB? :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deb front and center for your SMACK!!! Oh you had me good!!! You stinker!!! :smtease: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good one :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

WHEW!!!! :smheat: So glad your straightened that out quickly...I was going...
"Say WHAT????" :blink:  :blink:  :blink:
You got me girl :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Apr 1 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755167


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> OMG, you got me!!! I was about to say "Deb is a BYB? :shocked: :shocked:[/B]



How can you be a BYB without a back yard? :wacko1:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

First I was :new_shocked: :new_shocked: Then I was :rofl: :rofl: Deb, You are SO bad..:beating a dead horse: Blaming poor little Henry.... Just think ALL the pups may have had BIG butts....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hook, line and sinker, Deb. And to think I had all kinds of cracks to make about Henry as a dad...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 1 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755109


> A bit of a confession here. My Big Butt Henry is not neutered. About a month ago, I took in a rescue.
> 
> Well, she and Henry "hooked" up, before I had her spayed. I thought it was sooo sweet, that Henry had a "girlfriend".
> So I kept them together, so they could "hook" up.
> ...


You did NOT get me on that one. No way, absolutely no way, would you let that happen! I do admit that I did look back to see who the poster was. lol funny.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:smrofl: Okay you got me! I so fell for it :smrofl:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 1 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755202


> QUOTE (theboyz @ Apr 1 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755167





> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> OMG, you got me!!! I was about to say "Deb is a BYB? :shocked: :shocked:[/B]



How can you be a BYB without a back yard? :wacko1:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, Ok....a side yard breeder......front yard??????? Does she have a yard?????


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Apr 1 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755289


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 1 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755202





> QUOTE (theboyz @ Apr 1 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755167





> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> OMG, you got me!!! I was about to say "Deb is a BYB? :shocked: :shocked:[/B]



How can you be a BYB without a back yard? :wacko1:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, Ok....a side yard breeder......front yard??????? Does she have a yard????? 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok... Deb could be a patio yard breeder.... PYB....  Oh heck... it doesn't seem to have the same impact does it :wacko1:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAD girl, I wanted one


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 1 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755159


> Didn't fool me! :smtease: From the way you talk about Big Butt Henry, there's no way he could maneuver certain parts of himself into a position to "do the deed" so to speak! :smrofl:[/B]




:w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow have to say I fell for it too. I was telling my husband OMG you will never believe who is having puppies this lady who is the queen of Maltese rescue and spay and neuter, when I tabbed down and read April Fool's. Good one!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Deb....I thought this was going to be the ultimate SM drama thread of the year!!!! I totally fell for this one too! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 1 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755122


> Couldn't fool me Deb, I have seen Henry with no jingles. First on the agenda when a male walks into your house is to Knock those Jingles way into Tijuana ... lol
> 
> Isn't that what you did to your DH ??? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


You bet your butt that's what I did to DH!!! And continue to do to my rescues. Yep, balls are "out of the court" in no time flat ~ :smrofl: 

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 1 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755132


> You're killing me!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: So how many times have we heard that exact story from someone and it wasn't April 1!! :eek2_gelb2:[/B]


Yep, heard this a million times. The old "Ooops!!", most of my fosters are NOT spayed/neutered, at the time of arrival. That is TOP priority.
If I do have an unfixed male, and female, at the same time, then the female stays with my neighbor for a day, and does not spend one minute around
the unfixed male. NOT ONE MINUTE. 

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Apr 1 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755204


> First I was :new_shocked: :new_shocked: Then I was :rofl: :rofl: Deb, You are SO bad.. :beating a dead horse: Blaming poor little Henry.... Just think ALL the pups may have had BIG butts....[/B]


hahahaha!!! Can you imagine a litter of four, with BIG BUTTS ~ They would not be able to walk, as the butt would be too heavy ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 2 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755965


> OMG Deb....I thought this was going to be the ultimate SM drama thread of the year!!!! I totally fell for this one too![/B]


I know, wouldn't that be wild? Can you imagine. Crap would certainly hit the fan, and I would deserve it!! :smrofl: 


And yep, Terry, and Crystal. You called it. Henry is a fruit cake, so it would not have taken place, with, or without balls ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I saw this yesterday but was too absorbed in the final ER to reply - you got me too!!!!!

Thanks for a good one!

Maggie

And by the way, my ex lost his too!


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay, now THAT was funny. Good job!


----------

